# Coolant leak, HELP!



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

I just changed my oil cooler and broke the pipe you are talking about. The part is discontinued, the part# 55579265, and it is item 34 in the attached illustration. It is now part of the heater hose assembly. I am sorry I do not have the part number. What I did to fix mine was remove the pipe from the engine and cooler. I carefully sliced the shrink fit hose and peeled it off the connector. I replaced the hard plastic pipe with a piece of heater hose and 2 clamps. It has worked great so far. I plan on ordering the heater hose assembly and keep in the garage, just in case. Hope this helps.


----------

